# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  киев-16.04 -диско 90-х..Haddaway,Dr.Alban,Ice Mc..

## prostoy

Диско 90-х годов. Dr. Alban, Mr. President, ICE MC, 2 Unlimited, Haddaway. 4 часа живой музыки. Лучшие хиты! 2 unlimited-предупреждаю (по опыту прошлого концерта ) левого состава...Билеты от 200,ну и доехать туда назад 200...а 15.04  в Киеве Arash.... хорошие два дня могут получиться при наличии лишних 150-200$   :smileflag:

----------


## prostoy

афишки

----------


## Amelitta

я очень хотела пойти у нас во Дворец Спорта, но пропустила((( Жаль, в Киев не смогу поехать! 90-ые - это круто)

----------

